# billing for IV placement time???



## kcf_r_o_g@live.com (Jun 14, 2016)

I am fairly new to the Anesthesia practice and we are told to bill for the IV placement time - when the MD's document it, which is usually only 5 minutes. Some MD's are questioning that. Does anyone know the guidelines on that??


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jun 20, 2016)

If you're looking to bill separately for the IV to administer anesthesia, it's included in the service. That would be unbundling. 

If you're referring to a central line (36556) or an A-line (36620), you bill out using the surgical CPT code with a 59 modifier. Only anesthesia codes are billed based on time. When you bill out for a central or a-line, make sure it's fully documented and not included in the anesthesia time so as not to "double dip".


----------



## cbaldia (Jun 28, 2016)

Per CMS, "Anesthesia time begins when the anesthesiologist (or provider) starts to prepare the patient for the procedure…” and is with the patient continuously.  So if the MD is having to start an IV and then continues to stay with that patient continuously that time for the IV start is part of their Anesthesia time and your start time can reflect as such.  You would not bill separately for an IV placement.


----------

